# Problem mit Mirrors Edge : Catalyst



## moisness123 (30. April 2018)

Ich habe ein Problem mit Mirrors Edge : Catalyst. Wenn ich das Spiel starten möchte habe ich sehr wenig FPS, die CPU Auslastung steigt direkt auf 100% und die GPU Auslastung bleibt bei 2-5%, als würde ich garnichts spielen. Ich denke, dass sich daraus schließen lässt, dass das Spiel über die Onboard-Grafik des Prozessors gestartet wird.

Specs:

CPU: i7 8700k @4.5GHz
GPU: GTX 1080 Ti
RAM: 32GB DDR4 3200MHz

Ich denke der Rest der Specs ist nicht notwenig  Habe auch DX 12 installiert. Die anderen Spiele laufen flüssig auf den höchsten Einstellungen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. April 2018)

moisness123 schrieb:


> Ich denke der Rest der Specs ist nicht notwenig  .


Die Festplatte und das Betriebssystem wären schon hilfreich.


----------



## moisness123 (30. April 2018)

Betriebssystem ist Win 10 und Festplatte auf der das installiert ist, ist eine 2000GB WD Red WD20EFRX. Windows ist auf einer Crucial MX500 installiert, falls das etwas ausmacht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. April 2018)

moisness123 schrieb:


> Betriebssystem ist Win 10 und Festplatte auf der das installiert ist, ist eine 2000GB WD Red WD20EFRX.


 Prüfe mal die Platte:
CrystalDiskInfo – Crystal Dew World
und defragmentiere sie:
Disk Defrag - Best Free Defrag Software For Your Hard Drive.

Ist der Prozessor dauerhaft übertaktet?
Wie heißen Netzteil, Mainboard, CPU-Lüfter und Gehäuse?


----------



## moisness123 (30. April 2018)

Jo Prozessor läuft auch mit Prime95 stabil auf 4,5GHz / 1.184V. Netzteil ist 600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold. Mainboard ist MSI Z370-A PRO. CPU-Lüfter ist EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3. Gehäuse ist Cooler Master MasterBox 5 mit Sichtfenster KWNN 11 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz. Gesamtzustand aller Platten ist Gut und Temperatur 28-35°C.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Mai 2018)

Eine bremsende Platte kann man also ausschließen.

Welcher Grafiktreiber ist installiert?
Ist das Spiel auf dem neuesten Stand?


----------



## moisness123 (1. Mai 2018)

Grafiktreiber ist 397.31 und das Spiel ist auch auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## HisN (1. Mai 2018)

moisness123 schrieb:


> Ich denke der Rest der Specs ist nicht notwenig  Habe auch DX 12 installiert. Die anderen Spiele laufen flüssig auf den höchsten Einstellungen.



Na entweder das Game hat einen Einsteller in den Optionen welche Grafikkarte genutzt wird, oder es benutzt die Grafikkarte, die auch alle anderen Spiele benutzen, die ja scheinbar alle gehen.


----------

